# Minnow Counts.....opinions please!!!



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

I just had a customer come in, never seen him before.
Wanted 4 dozen minnows for a perch fishing trip to St. Clair tomorrow.

I dipped my usual.....about 36-42 minnows.....and dumped them in his bucket.

He said "you gotta be kidding....that's 1 dozen???"

I said "no sir, that's 3-4 dozen, and that's what you get for a _dozen_ at $2.99."

He said his place near St. Clair usually gives him 70-80 for $2.00, but they were out.
I told him that my dip is generous, and I've never had any complaints.

He said, "well maybe it's because I spend all my money at his store for ice shanties, augers, etc....I've never been here and now I know why"

I said...."maybe so, but I give the same dip to everyone, more or less, and haven't heard any complaints".

He said, "Well, never mind, and I ain't paying all that money for a dozen minnows".

I handed him the bucket with the minnows I had already dipped and said here ya go....they're on the house.....Merry Christmas.


SO.......is 3 dozen a decent dip???


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

This whole minnow issue has been beaten to death. There are two schools of thought on it

1. A dozen is a dozen

Charge less and give them a dozen minnows. Its exact and fair. People may have to purchase 10 dozen for a trip, but at least they know what they will be getting.

2. A "dozen" is a dip

Some people expect to pay over 3 bucks for a dozen and it turn expect more than a dozen minnows.


My favorite way to handle it is the way they handle it in some Canadian shops. They have a small scoop (similar to a kitty litter scooper) and charge by the scoop. Numbers don't matter, its just the size that you get.


Basically just make sure you have your pricing reflect your system. Be consistent and you shouldn't have any problems. Your shop sounds like a fair place so just keep it up. Always remember that people are going to complain no matter what you do. Just do what you think is right!


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I would say that is good. I spend a lot of time on St. Clair in the winter and have never gotten 70-80 for $2.00. Still have to make it by your place Ninja to check it out one day, sounds like a great shop.

Joe


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

that was plenty, maybe were he goes gives out that many but i bet the overall price`s don't compare to the deals you give out there, thay sell minnows cheep and get you with other things . i think you did the better thing with the free minnows . (not that you should do that with every disgruntle shopper ) but that will be remembered he mite go back to his place and demand free minnows there like the great guys at K D  but when im in there i better get 37-43 - bob


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

There is a problem when you get small minnows. You might want to count out what you conceder a fair dz minnows and load them dry in a plastic container, mark it one dz two dz etc. When you have larger minnows you will have less of a problem. You can also get two or three different cups one for sml. med. large. 

Some guys will never be happy! Some intentionally try to give the owner a hard time just to get more minnows. good luck. I don't think I would have given him free minnows. Possibly added a few to the bucket?


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Edited. .I misunderstood the original post.


----------



## GMslave (Feb 7, 2006)

What kind of person complains about $2 ??


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

The only fault I see is that the man asked for 4 dozen. By your estimate you gave him 36-42 minnows which is not 4 dozen. He should have at least recieved 48 minnows because that's what he asked for. He has reason to complain for that. However, if the situation were different, the sign says a dozen which is 12 no matter how you count. It's been my experience that they always give way more than what someone asks for. This gives guys expectations that they're always going to get extra, which is why he was upset. If he feels that he got ripped off then he can go to another place. It's your business and you can run it how you like. I'll be in their for wax worms this year if we ever get any ice.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

As was already mentioned be consistent. I usually go to Cabelas because it tem minutes away and they are far from consistent. One day you ask for 2 dozen and get 4 or 5 dozen and the next time I ask for 1 dozen because I don't need 4-5, really want 2 and the guy actually counted them and gave me one dozen! Depends on who is doing the dipping. Giving more than a dozen when the price is posted per dozen is generous but not always expected by all (especially not me). Ninja, I need to come and check out your shop sometime. Maybe when I get the boy his first gun........


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

At least now I know where to get free minnows,, if I piss and moan enough.:lol: Most places I go,,,, I just ask for a dozen then look and see if I need more,,,, more times than not there's too many in there anyway and they all die. 


Who complains over 2 bucks,,,, I did one time,, 2.40 it was to be exact. Rental car company tried to charge me for the tax on a tab the dealer was picking up. They said there's nothing we can do,,,, this was for the Ford Field, Comerica Park tax. I said,, I didn't vote for that,, I'm not paying. We went back and forth for a while,, then I kinda busted out laughing and said,,, "you know it doesn't matter what you say I"m not paying,,, so either call the dealership or reach into your own pocket and pay",,,,,,,, he called the dealer,, they paid.:lol:


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm afraid I'd have to put up a sign. Something like........

My price/dozen is for " AT LEAST " a dozen.
If you get more than that , consider yourself lucky !


----------



## scottfree (Jan 24, 2003)

i think you did the correct thing......would you rather count minnows or customers. that gentleman has probably never had a happy day in his life anyways. a few dozen minnows is a GREAT present for christmas. i hope he said thank you. ungrateful....#$#$#$%#@@, there are always a few people that make others look good. imhop


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

sweatyspartan said:


> My favorite way to handle it is the way they handle it in some Canadian shops. They have a small scoop (similar to a kitty litter scooper) and charge by the scoop. Numbers don't matter, its just the size that you get.


Yeah, I'm a fan of the "per scoop" system myself. If you never mention the word "dozen" anywhere then there's no reason for anyone to get their knickers in a twist just because what they got didn't meet their expectations of a what a baitshop dozen should be in their mind. A scoop is a scoop, hard to argue with that...


----------



## GMslave (Feb 7, 2006)

William H Bonney said:


> At least now I know where to get free minnows,, if I piss and moan enough.:lol: Most places I go,,,, I just ask for a dozen then look and see if I need more,,,, more times than not there's too many in there anyway and they all die.
> 
> 
> Who complains over 2 bucks,,,, I did one time,, 2.40 it was to be exact. Rental car company tried to charge me for the tax on a tab the dealer was picking up. They said there's nothing we can do,,,, this was for the Ford Field, Comerica Park tax. I said,, I didn't vote for that,, I'm not paying. We went back and forth for a while,, then I kinda busted out laughing and said,,, "you know it doesn't matter what you say I"m not paying,,, so either call the dealership or reach into your own pocket and pay",,,,,,,, he called the dealer,, they paid.:lol:


LOL, well in your case I can see it. In this case though, that guy was being a.....ummmm...... well, I promised a Mod that I would tone down my posts a bit..........
OK, IMO if you walk in/out of a good Outdoor shop spending less than $10, you're either miserably tight, completely flat-out broke, or you own the shop. 
:lol:


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

from what I read from your post is he wanted 4 dozen....you gave him 3-4 dozen for 2.99.......seems mighty generous to me??? Don't know what he was moaning about! I also am a fan of what sweatyspartan said....so much per scoop and have a certain size net.....that way no complaints....but I see know problem ith your method either with a minnow count like that!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Lets see if I get this right........ A dozen isn't supposed to be a dozen, but an indeterminate number more than a dozen, the actual number of which may possibly expressed as a ratio between the purchasers frugality and the sellers necessity for profit?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

ESOX said:


> Lets see if I get this right........ A dozen isn't supposed to be a dozen, but an indeterminate number more than a dozen, the actual number of which may possibly expressed as a ratio between the purchasers frugality and the sellers necessity for profit?



I will NEVER understand the people that complain when they pay for a dozen minnows and don't get two or three dozen! My guess is the people that think that way and complain about it have never been in business for themselves. We go through this every year about this time. I'd have to say that for me personally if I went into a bait store and paid for two dozen minnow and even got around thirty I'd be completely happy.

If these guys can't MAKE MONEY selling bait they can't stay in business and you won't have anyplace to buy bait and you'll have to go out and CATCH IT YOURSELF! Think about it. Won't you please.

John


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

The problem is 50% of the bait shops I get bait from give you much more than a dozen when you ask for a dozen. The next place you go you may get 12 minnows for the same price. So of course people will want more than a dozen when they get their 12 minnows.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I wouldn't do well in the bait business.
I can just imagine if my customers kept asking me why they have to pay for more than 100 square feet of siding to cover 150 square feet.


----------



## bhorn (Jan 3, 2006)

It's your store. Tell him where the door is. The other store is out so pay the price and zip it.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

Do you have sucker minnows?


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I usually just buy a 1/2 gallon or a gallon and then there is no question on a fair count.


walleyeman2006 said:


> what do you pay for a gallon now just curious?


I buy retail and last summer it was $65 for Emeralds


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

He sounds like the kind of cheap bastard that would undertip a breakfast waitress Ken, I wouldn't worry about it, your price sounds fine.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

3 bucks for a true dozen (12) is steep, but sounds like you are doing it more of the scoop method (aka 30-40 per "dozen"). thats the going rate or close to it (might be a bit cheaper than some in my area). sounds like your rates are good go to and the guy was just a cheapskate freeloader that likes to complain about everything and anything.


----------



## JDHUNTER (Mar 25, 2004)

I think you were very fair, I would have done the same thing and just gave him the minnows on the house, just to show him what a cheap ass he was !

I don't like rude greedy sportsman :rant:


----------



## 9mmruger1 (Apr 3, 2002)

@Ninja,

I think that you are very fair. When I go into my bait shop and ask for 2 dozen minnows I expect to get 24 minnows. If I get more I am personally gratefull for the shopkeepers generosity. You did good.

I think though that the bait shops around Kalamazoo that I frequent do the same as you, 30 to 40 per dozen cost. You are more than fair.


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey, at least you guys have someplace to buy minnows! It's always baffled me that I can live in the 3rd largest metro area in Michigan and there's only one place to buy minnows, and they're only open between 9 am and 6 pm.


I always figured that if I get a dozen when I pay for a dozen, it's all good, if I get a few more, it's a bonus.

The only thing that really bothers me is when the guy/girl scooping the bait actually counts the minnows that drop in the bucket. I've even had them reach in and take out a minnow or two on occasion. Even worse when they do the same thing with spikes/waxworms/etc.

Makes me miss my old bait shop back in Wisconsin where it didn't matter how many you asked for, you always got the same amount (about 6-7 dozen) for about a $1.50 (little old lady who ran the shop out of the back of her house who has since passed away).


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

JDHUNTER said:


> I think you were very fair, I would have done the same thing and just gave him the minnows on the house, just to show him what a cheap ass he was !
> 
> * I don't like rude greedy sportsman* :rant:


If they are RUDE and GREEDY doesn't that make them something OTHER than a "Sportsman"???
:yikes:


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

Sorry for misunderstanding you Ken. You "dozen" sounds beyond fair. When I used to go in there a "dozen" was never 36-42 minnows, but it was over 12. This guy is a real cheap bastard now that I understand.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

off topic, but once place i use to get minnows from included dead ones in the count. You asked for 3 dozen, you got 2 dozen fuzzy sticks and a dozen minnows.

Around here, its never dozen, its always "i will take 1, 2, 3, 4 dollars worth of minnows."


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I'm gonna guess, $30-40 wholesale for a gallon. (perch minnows--emeralds)


Found on another site that 1 gallon of 2-2.5" emeralds contains about 1200(100 dozen) minnows. 1-2" contains 2000 ( 167 dozen) minnows. 2.5- 3" minnow contain about 700 (58 dozen).


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Sounds fair to me, where are you located I will do business with ya. I usually go to jimmys .


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I Jimmys even open anymore? I thought it closed quite a few months back. Sure LOOKS closed.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i'm pretty positive its closed now..... i think its up for sale.


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

I think he got tired of having all those wax worms and spikes for dinner.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Thats to bad, I havent seen jimmy for awhile. I am so used to going there that I thought it would always be there. 

Jimmy probably just got tired and wanted a rest. I wonder if anyone is going to take over?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

ummmm.... if you don't know what happened to jimmy, i won't be the one to tell ya.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I wish you would as I go back aways with jimmy but have been out of the loop for awhile as I have been doing most of my fishing up north.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Sorry to say, Jimmy has passed on to the next life


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

theeyes said:


> I think he got tired of having all those wax worms and spikes for dinner.


Unfreakin believable. Is that supposed to be funny? I fail to see the humor, just disrespect for a man who has passed on that many of us knew and liked. Before I tell you how I really feel, I will just hit submit.
:rant: :rant: :rant:


----------

